# Block sizes



## APBcustoms (May 27, 2015)

im going to open a small wood selling shop on the side to make some extra money. I want to know if this blank size will work. 7/8x2x5 1/2 for knife blocks?


----------



## manbuckwal (May 27, 2015)

You might try cutting one block out of it and see if it sells ? If it doesn't, you could still get pen blanks from that one piece . Or you could cut one blank out of it and try cutting a set of scales, but then you reduce the possibilities for use once you do . I would not slice up the entire piece to start out with tho, jmo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 27, 2015)

Knife block sizes I buy are usually 1 - 1 1/2 X 1.5 X 5. The size above could be used though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 27, 2015)

I was looking at price wise blocks just made more sense because the block whole would cost $250 and I feel like it would be hard to sell for that much I mean it's worth a shot


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2015)

Check out the link in my signature for minimum sizes on a bunch of stuff...


----------



## Molokai (May 27, 2015)

7/8 can only be used for scales. It cannot be used for hidden tang knives. IMO

Edit. I meant cut in two for scales


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2015)

I have these measurements listed in the sizes...

*Knife Scales*
3/8" x 1-5/8" x 5- 1/2"
or blocks size 1" x 1-5/8" x 5-1/2"

*Hidden Tang Knife Blanks*
1-1/2" x 1-5/8" x 5"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

